# Risk of Explosion When Soldering Drain Pipe?



## travelover (Oct 20, 2007)

My house, built in 1966, has all copper plumbing, including drain pipes. I have discovered a dripping drain pipe connection that takes the bath sink waste water away (in the wall, just downstream from the J trap).

If I use a torch to take this apart and resolder it, am I risking an explosion from the sewer gases in the drain pipe? I'm on a septic system, if that is pertinent.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## inspectorD (Oct 21, 2007)

Just kidding...the gas should not build up...that's what a vent is for . Although better safe than sorry...blow some compressed air through the lines if you need to and open the tank cover if you really are not sure.

I have never heard of it...but stranger things have happened.


----------



## travelover (Oct 22, 2007)

Just a follow up - I sweated in a new fitting with no problems. I gave it the sniff test and decided the risk was minimal. I'm still surprised the copper pipe has a hole corroded in it. Maybe too much drain cleaner?

Thanks for the feedback and suggestions.


----------



## glennjanie (Oct 22, 2007)

Hey Travelover:
I think we have all been disappointed with copper. It not only corrodes through in the DWV but it also wears through on the back side of ells.
Glenn


----------

